# Preparing for a double century



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing a double century this year (July) bit I'm not sure if I will be fully prepared for it.

What has me wondering if I can build my base back up is that I hardly rode that much last year due to a work and other hobbies related hiatus. I mostly rode to work and probably only rode a couple thousand miles.

However, I have been training consistently for the past few months; planning for this double century in July. Before I definitely commit to it, would any of you coach types out there recommend this or should I do a season of a handful of centuries first?

I've done quite a few centuries over the years and just wonder if I have enough time to get really conditioned to post a respectable time for the double.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

It depends on how fit you were before and how fast you are regaining your fitness. A couple thousand miles in a year is a lot better than nothing. How's your fitness now? Will you be dedicated to training all winter? How old are you? The older you are the longer it takes to get back into shape. How much training volume are you doing now (hours) and how much can you commit to? You'll need a decent amount of training. Are you happy just finishing or do you want to turn in a good time? The former's easier. Does the event have a lot of climbing? That means more time and more fitness to finish.

If it was me and I had the time available I'd sign up for the thing and train for it. Life it short, better do athletic stuff while you can. If you wind up not having the fitness you can bail on it and do something easier.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Climbing, and temperature would make or break me trying that - Big difference between a double in the Rockies and the middle of Kansas. Also a big difference in Southern TX or AZ in July vs Southern MN. 

I'd say if you are up to working your way up to doing a few Century Rides a month a couple months prior and a couple double metrics in the month prior with similar terrain and temps you should be capable of doing 200 miles. That doesn't say anything about posting a 'respectable' time for the double of course which depends on what you consider respectable and what shape you are in now. I'd be looking at it as an effort to survive personally, and I've ridden over a dozen century and longer rides this year. My personal goal for the coming year is RAIN which will be my longest ride yet by about 20 miles.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

For me the two big issues are comfort, and being prepared to deal with anything that comes up during the ride. If your riding straight through, then you will need lighting. How many tubes, patches, Co2 will you need? Spare tire? What tools may be useful in case of some type of mechanical issue. Where can you find food along the way and what will you eat oak eep you going for 12-16 hours? The batter shape your in and the more training you can do, the faster the 200 mile ride will get done, but a slow steady pace can be effective as well.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

There's also the mental aspect. 100 - 130 miles is one thing, tacking on another 70 or so after that can be an issue. You're figuring 12 hours of riding (not including stops) if you're averaging around 17 mph (it's a little under 12, but close).


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

ericm979 said:


> It depends on how fit you were before and how fast you are regaining your fitness. A couple thousand miles in a year is a lot better than nothing.
> How's your fitness now? *I would say "decent" I have a few more pounds I would like to lose but I feel my fitness returning.*
> Will you be dedicated to training all winter? *Yes. I have a trainer in my pain cave garage and so far have been riding outside on weekends when the Nebraska weather permits*
> How old are you? *41*
> ...





Srode said:


> Climbing, and temperature would make or break me trying that - Big difference between a double in the Rockies and the middle of Kansas. Also a big difference in Southern TX or AZ in July vs Southern MN. *Funny you should mention that...it's in Southern MN.*
> 
> I'd say if you are up to working your way up to doing a few Century Rides a month a couple months prior and a couple double metrics in the month prior with similar terrain and temps you should be capable of doing 200 miles. That doesn't say anything about posting a 'respectable' time for the double of course which depends on what you consider respectable and what shape you are in now. I'd be looking at it as an effort to survive personally, and I've ridden over a dozen century and longer rides this year. My personal goal for the coming year is RAIN which will be my longest ride yet by about 20 miles.


 *I did the RAIN Ride years ago when I lived in Illinois. If I recall, my on the bike time was around 8 hours and some change. I lost a good chunk of time assisting a gentleman that crashed in front of me about 30 miles into it. I stayed with him until medics came and ended up riding about 90% of the rest of the way by myself. Still, it was about 10 hours or so.*



Mr645 said:


> For me the two big issues are comfort, and being prepared to deal with anything that comes up during the ride. If your riding straight through, then you will need lighting. How many tubes, patches, Co2 will you need? Spare tire? What tools may be useful in case of some type of mechanical issue. Where can you find food along the way and what will you eat oak eep you going for 12-16 hours? The batter shape your in and the more training you can do, the faster the 200 mile ride will get done, but a slow steady pace can be effective as well.


 *It looked like there are rest stops along the route, even the 200 mile course. That said, I do plan on bringing my own food of course. As far as mechanicals, I feel fairly confident in repairing most things on the road.*


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Charlie the Unicorn said:


> There's also the mental aspect. 100 - 130 miles is one thing, tacking on another 70 or so after that can be an issue. You're figuring 12 hours of riding (not including stops) if you're averaging around 17 mph (it's a little under 12, but close).


Right, mental it is. Believe that you can ride forever. Then it is just a matter of fueling, hyhation, and comfort. You'll be amazed how fast it seems that the century goes by, but be smart. Don't latch on to a group thats too fast. And don't try for a 12 hour double. Good luck. Doubles are amazing experiences. You get absorbed by the ride. Nothing else matters, nothing else EXISTS.


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

Your 1st double should be fun. To help you get there you should do 2/3 - 3/4 of the distance of the ride before you do the double century. You also could do back to back centuries on the weekend to get your legs ready for the stress. All the other comments here are spot on.

Enjoy the ride.

Zman


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.

You mentioned riding back to back centuries on the weekend. Is there a particular weekend you had in mind? A few weeks out from the event?


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

brady1 said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> You mentioned riding back to back centuries on the weekend. Is there a particular weekend you had in mind? A few weeks out from the event?



Yeah either 2 or 3 weeks out before the event. If you wanted to give you legs a break if the double century is hilly probably 3 weeks if the double century isn't hilly 2 should work. So then what most training plans or people do is work backwards from your ride date by 2 weeks and have the long ride at that time and then just increase your long ride by 10% a week leading up to that.


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks. That's pretty much what I have planned out. I just hadn't thought of doing back to back centuries leading up to the event. 

I had an 8 hour event planned for 3 weeks prior. It actually hasn't been announced yet, I'm just basing the date on past years. It should be 3 weeks before my target race.

Do you think the 8 hour race is enough of a build up or would another long ride the next day be the way to go?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'll disagree about needing to do two centuries back to back to be ready for a double. Doubles are not two day events, and you don't need to duplicate the distance. However ideally you should have experienced events of about 3/4 the time you'll need for the double.

If you're racing the 8 hour, not just riding it, you will be pretty toasted the next day and won't want to do much of a ride.

I'd use that as final long distance training and last chance for tuning pace, bike fit, and eating protocol.


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

That has been my plan. As I mentioned, it should be a few weeks before my double century event. That should be plenty of time for recovery. And, yeah, I plan on giving a really good effort on that event.

I figured that would be my final tune-up. There are also a couple spring centuries than I'm either riding for fun or a PR.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I've done 3 doubles in my day, so here's what I've gleaned from the experience.

As others have mentioned, build up your endurance by trying to get in several centuries, back-to-back centuries, or century-plus rides (e.g. 125-150 mile) in the months leading up to your event.

Get familiar with the route, especially knowing where the hills / tough sections may be, reststops, etc. 

Know what foods & drinks you plan to use, and that you can stomach them OK. Gastric distress is a common problem on long rides, so don't try anything that you are unfamiliar with.

Ride at your own pace. Avoid the temptation of latching onto a group that is faster than you want to ride. I made this mistake on my first double, and although I finished with my best time of the three, I suffered badly toward the end. On my second and third double, I rode mostly at my own pace and finished comfortably and only about 30 minutes slower.

Take time off prior to the event to give your body time to fully carbo-load and hydrated. I gained 10-15 pounds leading up to the ride. And start eating and drinking right from the start.

If the event provides a service to forward personal items to the rest stops, pack a change of clothes if you can. On the doubles that I did, I forwarded a fresh pair of shorts and socks to the 100 mile rest stop, which was nice for the second half.


----------



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

AlanE said:


> I've done 3 doubles in my day, so here's what I've gleaned from the experience.
> 
> As others have mentioned, build up your endurance by trying to get in several centuries, back-to-back centuries, or century-plus rides (e.g. 125-150 mile) in the months leading up to your event.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything that this poster said except you don't want to gain 10-15 lbs before the ride especially if it's hilly as you will have to push that weight up over the climbs.

He is dead on with the gastric distress on the double century. You can probably get away with anything on a century ride but that won't work on a double. Some because you are leaned over on the bike and the rest is that you just have to find out what works for you. If the race doesn't have what you are use to using you will have to carry some in zip lock bags.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Zurichman said:


> I agree with everything that this poster said except you don't want to gain 10-15 lbs before the ride especially if it's hilly as you will have to push that weight up over the climbs.


Just to clarify - I am not suggesting that you try to gain 10-15 lbs before the ride, I'm just relating that I did. However, since you will be putting in a lot of miles training for the double, it is likely that you will have shed some weight, much of which is water. If you back off on your mileage in the days before, your body will be like a sponge and you'll put a lot of that weight back on. That's a good thing. You want to top off the fuel tank going into the big ride. Don't worry about having to carry that weight over the hills - after 200 miles it will be gone.


----------

